# fehlersuche bei innenlager



## misanthropia (11. Juni 2005)

rahmen: 221 pro (monty)
innenlager (nun kaputt darum muss ich hier ja nachfragen) 127mm

ich konnte mein fahrrad leider noch nicht fahren, zumal eine schale von dem bsa lager kaputt gegangen ist... bla bla bla nun zu meine problem.

beim treten, schleift die rechte kurbel an der kettenstrebe, aber nur bei belastung. jetzt kann ich mir aber nicht erklären woran das liegen kann.
war mein innenlager verbogen? ist dieser monty rahmen zufällig nicht mit der echo kurbel kompatibel (was ich nicht vorstelle kann da am x alp alles gepasst hat). kann man ein innenlager nicht zentriert einbauen? dürftenicht möglich sei, da bei  mir die rechte (kettenseite) bzw. die schale und das lager zusammengestopft sind?
kann eine kurbel verbiegen? bevor das passiert wäre wohl eher das innenlager gebrochen...
naja, vbielleicht könnteti ihr mir dabei helfen eine Lösung zu finden dass ich endlích dieses fahrrad ´fahren kann? 

p.s: zwischen freilauf und tretlagerschale war 1-2 mm platz, hat auf jeden fall dort nicht geschliffen. nur falls meine beschreibung grade missverständlich gewesen ist. kurbel hat nur am rahmen geschliffen... wie kann ich es schaffen dass es nicht schleift. ein längeres Tretlager als 127mm kenne ich nicht


----------



## trialsrider (11. Juni 2005)

Ja Kurbeln verbiegen sogar sehr gerne!
Besonders die der Marke RACE FACE!   
also kann es sehr gut daran liegen!  


Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juni 2005)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist dieser monty rahmen zufällig nicht mit der echo kurbel kompatibel (was ich nicht vorstelle kann da am x alp alles gepasst hat)...



wie lang bist du denn die echo kurbeln schon gefahren und mit welcher belastung? drops? wieviel wiegst du? welche echo kurbeln hast du? die alten echo kurbeln sind aus einem sehr weichen material und gehe schnell kaputt bzw verziehen sich. ich hab auch ein paar kaputt bekommen und die waren grad mal 2 wochen alt, wenn überhaupt.

also wenn du dir neue kurbeln holen solltest, dann würde ich dir die vom x-lite empfehlen. die sind aus einem sehr harten material und halten auf jedenfall.  solang du die ohne rockring fährst, aber da du nen monty mit bashguard hast, ist das wohl nicht der fall.

Jan


----------



## misanthropia (11. Juni 2005)

fahren tu ich die schon .. boh.. märz 2004.. . wiege 80kg.. fahre noch nicht allzu lange und natürlich waren ein paar unsaubere landungen dabei. am x alp hatte ich keine probleme damit deswegen verwundert es mich ja, dass ich diese probleme jetzt habe. vielleicht war die "verformung" ja montagepositionsabhängig und als ich die kurgelgarnitur getauscht habem, habe ich die position verändert? warum sollte monty einen anderen hinterbau bauan? daran glaube ich nicht?? ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.. cu ich muss zum abiball


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. Juni 2005)

ich fahre bei meinem 221pro nen 122mm innenlager mit gmp kurbel und freilauf (ohne rr weil passt ja bekanntlich nich). bei der konstellation gibts keine probleme. der freilauf is vonner rechten innenlagerschale auch nur nem millimeter oder so entfernt, aba da schleift auch nix. und mit kettenstrebe und kurbel gibts auch keine probleme. da is noch reichlich platz. würd mir die sache ja gerne ma ausser nähe anschauen bei dir, hört sich ganz schön verzwickt an!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Juni 2005)

Öhm bei meinem Innenlager war es so, das die Achse auf der einen Seite länger ist, und ich musst die Lagerschalen andersrum einsetzen damit die lange Achse rechts ist, vorher hat bei mir die Kurbel auch geschliffen. Guck danach ma. Hab das 122mm Try All ISIS Lager


----------



## misanthropia (13. Juni 2005)

sodala, habe ein neues innenlager... 127mm und die kurbel hat 7mm abstand zur kettenstrebe.. hoffe ich habe das nur ohne schraube ausprobiert. allerding muss ich dabei sagen, dass ich nur die linke, nicht- kettenseite, ganz reindrehen konnte, die kettensetie des tretlagers hat noch so 2 mm abstand zum rohr, jedoch hat das lager kein piel? ist das so akzeptabel? dreht man das ganz rein dann passt das wieder nicht, länger etretlager gibnts es nicht...

p.s: warum kann ein Rahmenkauf bei monty (bei mir) nicht einfach nur ein rahmenkauf beiben sondern artet immer aus in einer komp0lettsarnierung mit neuen Tapeten


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht haste bissi schief reingedreht. Mein Gewinde war auch ziemlich verkackt, ich hab 3 Stunden gebraucht um herauszufinden, das der erste Gewindegang bissi schief ist.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Juni 2005)

Boah ne ich dreh durch, jetzt fängt meine Monty Kurbel auch mit dem Schleifen an der Kettenstrebe an! Das ist im Moment unfahrbar und die scheiss fahrradläden hier rundrum ham keine ISIS Lager da, ich werd noch wahnsinnig!!


----------



## kochikoch (16. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Boah ne ich dreh durch, jetzt fängt meine Monty Kurbel auch mit dem Schleifen an der Kettenstrebe an! Das ist im Moment unfahrbar und die scheiss fahrradläden hier rundrum ham keine ISIS Lager da, ich werd noch wahnsinnig!!




säg doch einfach das stück kettenstrebe wo´s schleift raus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Juni 2005)

Wie isn das, wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht komplett reinschraube auf der einen Seite, da würde ich ja Platz gewinnen mit der Achse, also nur so 2-3 Windungen rausgucken lassen und dann halt mit der Konterschale ordentlich zuballer. Geht das ? Oder muss das Gehäuse ganz drin sitzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie isn das, wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht komplett reinschraube auf der einen Seite, da würde ich ja Platz gewinnen mit der Achse, also nur so 2-3 Windungen rausgucken lassen und dann halt mit der Konterschale ordentlich zuballer. Geht das ? Oder muss das Gehäuse ganz drin sitzen ?


Für genau diesen Zweck gibt es Spacer


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Juni 2005)

Hm perfekt !   

Sowas wird mein toller bikeshop wohl noch haben!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Juni 2005)

heute is meine gmp-kurbel innen arsch gegangen. das teil is einfach kagge irgendwie, ich hab die nie dauerhaft fest auf die innenlagerachse bekommen. ständig hat sich das ding wieder losegejuckelt und nu is natürlich der 4-kant im eimer. ich musste beide kurbelarme immer so festknallen, dass nu auch der freilauf anner innenlagerschale schleift. wird jetz also schon wieder zeit für nen neuen antrieb am bike.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Juni 2005)

ähmmmmmm...................ISIS


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (19. Juni 2005)

Meine Kurbelschrauben sind auch immer nach 10mins locker .. mit ISIS. Naja was solls, halt immer mal festziehen. Loctite bringt übrigens auch nix


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Juni 2005)

meine kurbel is heut gekommen. jetz nur noch warten aufs innenlager. aber wie's aussieht brauch ich auf der rechten seite auch spacer, damit die kurbel nich anner kettenstrebe schleift. hoffentlich gibts in hro's bike shops solche teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Juni 2005)

in welchem deutschen onlineshop gibts bitte solche innenlagerspacer zu kaufen? ich kann beim besten willen nix finden.


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2005)

normal hat das jeder bikeladen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Juni 2005)

ich hab nur ma sicherheitshalber im netz rumgeguckt falls ich hier nirgends solche teile finden sollte. hatte letztma schon son stress wegen nem halbem kettenglied das war genuch!


----------



## misanthropia (23. Juni 2005)

habe wiedermal mit dem felix telefoniert, der hat mir gesagt, dass es so konzipiert ist, dass du ein asymmetrisches tretlager in der Länge 127mm brauchst. istn bei diesem rahmen so. auf email ham die bisher abner lnicht geantwortet... morgen rufe ich an und frage nach welches das bei ihm denn sein muss. wenigstens sowas häte er auf der page schraiben können oder ich bin zu plöht zum lehsen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Juni 2005)

das is ja echt schön. war jetz in rostock unterwegs und natürlich gibt es hier keine spacer fürs innenlager zu kaufen. tolle wurst. da bleibt mir wohl bloss noch son asymmetrisches innenlager übrig. gibts überhaupt asymmetrische 68-127er 4-kant lager?

btw: hat jemand nen tip wie ich den freilauf vonner kurbel bekomm? das ding is so hölle fest da rührt sich garnix.


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2005)

wenn du ein bisschen suchst findest du viele möglichkeiten.. bei mir hat einspannen und mitm hammer aufn hebel schlagen bis jetzt immer geholfen.


----------



## Levelboss (23. Juni 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> gibts überhaupt asymmetrische 68-127er 4-kant lager?


Sind Tretlager nicht immer asymetrisch?!?!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Juni 2005)

Anstatt nen Tretlagerspacer zu verlange, verlang einfach nen Spacer für eine Shimano-Kassetten-Aufnahme (also wie z.B. für Singlespeed). Aber es muss einer ohne diese Aufnahme innen sein, also einfach nen Ring. Der passt haargenau. Und sowas hat jeder Pissladen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Juni 2005)

also so ein teil hier:







bloss ohne diese verzahnung innen. aber gibts das wirklich? hab im netz überall nur sonne dinger mit verzahnung gefunden...


----------



## isah (24. Juni 2005)

mein händler hat die massenhaft da von (alten/kaputten) kassetten übriggeblieben. einige sind mit aber die meisten ohne verzahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (28. Juni 2005)

hi,
ich hoffe man ließt das hier  noch. mittlerweile glaube ich, dass mein Rahmen eine fehlkonstruktion ist. Hab mit dem Krahnstöver gesprochen, der hat mir alle Teile sozusagen zusammengestellt. Innenlager, das neue asymetrische, eingebaut und da passt die Kurbel noch weniger als vorher. R ist rechts also Kettenstrebenseite, üblicherweise das Stück wo Lagerschale und Patrone zusammengesteckt sind. Erste Fehlerquelle Innenlager somit ausgetauscht.

zweite Fehlerquelle: Kurbel
(Grade hier ist eure einschätzung gefragt)... Ich schließe das als Fehlerquelle aus. Ich habe 3 Kurbeln ausgetestet. Meine Alte vom X alp, und eben beide Echo kurbeln jeweils auf der rechten Seite montiert. Ergebnis: jede kurbel schleift an exakt der selben stelle (nehmt dasnichtso pingelig mit dem exakt ). Ich halte ees einfach für unwahrscheinlich, dass 3 Kurbeln identisch demoliert sin. falsche Montage ist auch ausgeschlossen, habe anzugsdrehmomente beaqchtet und falsch rum kann man das Innenlager eh nicht wegen den Gewinden der buchsen reinschrauben.

3. Fehlerquelle: Rahmen
- Die unterbodenschutzplatte hat schon nicht wirklich drangepasst. 
- Ist die Letzte Fehlerquelle die ich nioch habe
- Die Asymetrie des geschwisten Tretlagerrohrs ist meiner meineung nach auf der falschen seite. Links steht es fast 1cm raus, rechts dagegen läuft zum einen die Kette sehr steil zum tretlager hin, zweitens ist 2mm platz zwischen freilauf und rahmen. Es wirkt so, alsob man aus versehen das rohr falsch herum montiert hätte (bei meinem glück glaube ich da ganz fest dran). Ich will keine Randale machen von wengen "monty... is doch kacke". fehler passieren, doof eventuell für mich aber bevor ich nun zum 3454567 mal beim felix anrugfe (der kennt mich schon mit Vornamen   sooft musste ich da wegen des Rahmens anrufen) würde ich gerne eure einschätzung hören.

danke


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. Juni 2005)

ich les noch mit   

ich wart immernoch auf mein 127er innenlager. kann also noch nix neues dazu sagen.

kannste mal nen foto (oder mehrere) vom tretlagerbereich hier reinstellen?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. Juni 2005)

mach mal bitten nen foto vom hinterbau mit vogelperspektive. Ich hab nen 122er Lager drin mit Spacer und alles passt...


----------



## downhillschrott (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn die Gewinde deiner Meinung nach passen, dann kann das Gehäuse nicht verkehrt herum eingeschweißt sein. Vielleicht ist aber wirklich etwas verpfuscht. Mach mal ein Photo. Leg einmal an das Gehäuse ein Lineal an, und messe den Abstand zum Unterrohr. Der sollte auf beiden Seiten gleich sein. Zumindest bei normalen Rahmen, ich kenne mich mit Trial nicht aus.. aber du wolltest ja, daß ich mal hier ein gucke.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. Juni 2005)

Das ist versetzt angebracht bei Monty


----------



## downhillschrott (28. Juni 2005)

Und auf welche Seite und um wieviel mm? Dann soll er das bittschön mal nachmessen.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. Juni 2005)

Ich hab den Rahmen doch selbst, ich will nur maln Foto sehen.


----------



## was solls.. (28. Juni 2005)

> Heute 20:35	  Tobe-Daddy	Ich hab den Rahmen doch selbst, ich will nur maln Foto sehen.	  Heute 20:25



Dann miss doch einfach am besten mal bei dir nach und stell die maße rein , dann kann der "Misanthropia" ja nachschaun, ob an seinem Rahmen nun was nicht stimmt oder nicht   

Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein .. hab nur grad den link gesehen ...

viel glück noch !

der max aka. kod


----------



## misanthropia (29. Juni 2005)

jetzt kommen fotos..

habe gemessen (vom sattelrohr bis tretlagerrohrende): links, 24mm; rechts: 12mm

das "falsch herum" bezog sich nicht auf verdrehtes tretlagerrohr sondern eher auf seitenverkehrte asymmetrie. also dass die 24mm wohl eher bei der rechten seite liegen müssten anstatt links. nun folgen fotos mit erklärungen.

p.s: ich bräuchte jemanden der nen neuen rahmen mit den 04 kurbeln von echo fährt. vielleicht hat sich da was getan, dass keine kompatibilität mehr vorliegt 

1) 2mm platz zwischen kurbel und kettenstrebe
2) linke kurbel an der rechten seite montiert. platz von ich schätze mal -2mm, man kann kurbel gar nicht drehen, würde aber an der selben stelle schleifen wie die rechte kurbel
3)alte x up kurbel hat zwar 5mm platz, ist dafür aber am ende 2-3mm schmaler als die echo kurbel, sodass man unterm strich auf das selbe ergebnis kommen würde. fahren könnte man jedoch damit (aber ich versuche erstmal preisgünstig zu leben, kurbelkauf erstmal ersparen außer es geht nicht anders)
4) die 24mm 
5)die 12mm

bitte um weitere kommentare und Hilfestellungen. ich hoffe man kann was auf den fotos erkennen

edit: habe mit felix nochmal gesprochen und der hat die selben maße gemessen wie ich auch. der rahmen scheint also doch in Ordnung zu sein. :-( meine nächste theorie wäre nun, dass echo und monty selbstverständlich ihre rahmen aud die Kurbeln der eigenen Firma ausrichten. Da Echo aber 3mm dickere Kurbeln (dort gemessen wo das gewinde für das peda ist), sind das wohl die 3 mm die mir fehlen. ich rufe mal bei echo an und frage nach ob der mal messen könnte wie groß der unterschied der beiden kurbeln ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. Juni 2005)

hab heute mal diese distanzringe (unglaublich aba die wussten sofort was ich meine, is mir ja noch nie passiert!   ) besorgt und hab die neue monty kurbel ma mitm alten 122 lager verbaut. passt alles super. beide kurbelarme haben genug abstand zu den kettenstreben (der linke pa millimeter mehr als der rechte). der freilauf is noch montiert. ich schätze mit montierten freilauf beträgt der abstand innenlager - freilauf ca. 2-3mm, wenn nich noch bissl mehr. die kurbel scheint also nich so weit auf die innenlagerachse zu rutschen. mit 127er lager gibt es hoffe ich absolut keine platzprobleme mehr.



> habe gemessen (vom sattelrohr bis tretlagerrohrende): links, 24mm; rechts: 12mm



die abstände sind bei mir genauso.
durch die spacer zwischen innenlagerschale und rahmen hab ich jetz 4mm gewonnen. vielleicht kann ich mitm 127er lager ja noch nen spacer rausnehmen...


----------

